# So where the heck are all the target shooters?



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

in Ontario???

Hardly anyone at the field and target shoots so far this spring. 

Only 4-5 compound at the Caledon FITAs this weekend. Nobody at the L-K field last weekend. :sad: something like 9 people at the Caledon field earlier this month.

We wait all year to get outdoors, and nobody seems to be interested. 


Today's FITA was fun - watching the director of shooting's stand go cartwheeling across the range


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Alot of people are effected by the economy. I know my wife is laid off right now. So I won't be spending the extra $$ travelling anywhere...unless something changes. Right now I'm happy to get out to practice once a week.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I've been shooting some 3D's but thats about it besides shooting in the yard. Laid off and babysitting, I guess its called parenting if its your own kid.


----------



## Big F (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm still in exam mode for another week. After that I'll be at most the shoots.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm right here. Worked on the house all weekend and got a bunch of trim work done. Plus I too am unemployed and I have to pick and choose what shoots I might go to. Don't help either that I have a four mouth old and a wife that is off on maternity leave until January. Not to worry though Stan. I'll be back out sometime in the near future. :thumb:


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Maybe another possibility is that turkey season was on until today. Just throwing that out there. 

I also agree with the whole economy issue as well though, as my wife also got laid off last fall, and ended up bsack in school, and we have had to really cut back on alot of things as well. I have not been to a 3D shoot yet this year, and really have to watch what I spend, and when. Then you have to decide whether you want to go to a shoot, go fishing, go turkey hunting, or a list of other possible things you could be doing.

Rob


----------



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

*weather!!!*

It's the great weather....
Maybe if we start getting summer the interest might come back.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

I just haven't had the shooting bug... I don't have access to anything indoors over the winter, so the shooting stops for the snow, now the bugs would carry you away here, so we don't spend much time outside other than to push the wee one on her swing for a little and let the dog do his business. Plus, busy time in school right now - final push for exams... 

12 teaching days left baby...


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Not really interested in driving 2 hours to LK to shoot by myself or one other person. Need to take more people with me if I go... Wasn't ready for the first Caledon shoot. I am with Hoody, school is nutz right now... I only have 11 teaching days left :mg::mg::mg:


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

*summer*

Target shooting dosent start for me until the solstic at calodin:darkbeer:


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

We had 6 at the LKA shoot but like everyones else the economy takes its toll, for me its kinda the opposite as I just finished 6 days a week since Jan and any shoot for me is over 3hrs away. We have been busy getting the club ready for the Field Champs this year redoing the butts and bridges and markers.

We have a bunch of Field shoots comming up States side that we will be going to


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

ARAZ wrote


> school is nutz right now


Ahhhh muffin, that school teacher gig must be real tuff!!! I gradumitated from colledge so Ise nose how herd it con be!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

DsrtRat said:


> ARAZ wrote
> 
> Ahhhh muffin, that school teacher gig must be real tuff!!! I gradumitated from colledge so Ise nose how herd it con be!


:chortle:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

DsrtRat said:


> ARAZ wrote
> 
> Ahhhh muffin, that school teacher gig must be real tuff!!! I gradumitated from colledge so Ise nose how herd it con be!



this why I get that sinking feeling when I hear........this is your Captain speaking


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

MUAHAHA! Now if we can just get GreenArcher on one of my flights...MUAHHAH
MUAHAHAHAHAHA
MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

DsrtRat said:


> ARAZ wrote
> 
> Ahhhh muffin, that school teacher gig must be real tuff!!! I gradumitated from colledge so Ise nose how herd it con be!


Says the guy that has worked (use the word loosely) exactly how many days in the last couple of years???

Your kettle sure looks black to me


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

> Your kettle sure looks black to me


Stop looking at my kettle!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

OMG.... too funny you guys.

I am unemployed right now too. I haven't shot since mid april. Hopefully soon things will turn around.

As for getting GreenArcher on a plane you had best work harder at having planes go down in the oceans. After the last few plane mishaps he absolutely refuses to think about it.


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

dsrtrat said:


> muahaha! Now if we can just get greenarcher on one of my flights...muahhah
> muahahahahaha
> muahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!





not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Green Archer22 said:


> not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Chicken


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

DsrtRat said:


> MUAHAHA! Now if we can just get GreenArcher on one of my flights...MUAHHAH
> MUAHAHAHAHAHA
> MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!


Now if aircrew only knew how us techs fixed their aircraft


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh... I've heard some interesting stories from the Copter Doctor. He doesn't actually shave his head, he just keeps forgetting to duck when he walks up to a helicopter!


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Is that his head??? I thought it was a possum crawling out of his neck... backwards :mg::mg::mg::mg::mg::mg:


----------

